# Nala's First Egg



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well Nala, my newly widowed hen, laid her first egg, Her and Simba mated on the 1st of April, but sadly Simba passed away on the 2nd of April, we are very hopeful that she has at least 1 fertile egg, and 1 healthy chick to honor Simbas Memory.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lets hope its fetile  will you keep it?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

we will definately be keeping it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i figured as much. a reminder of Simba


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes, a reminder that simba is still with us in spirit.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope the egg is fertile  keep us updated!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed its fertile!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Fingers crossed ! Are you going to put the eggs to another pair?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

if my other pair gets things figured out in time, but susanne told me she could do it on her own if she had to.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well i found out this morning that Nala now has 2 eggs, she hasnt really chosen to start brooding yet, she will sit in the nest box, but only turns the eggs, so i wont have any news on that for a bit, just thought ide pass on an update.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok...if she is just sitting near the eggs and turning them that is good...and also an indication she may not be done laying yet.

Remeber that sperm can stay viable in the hen for up to a month. It is held in a separate area in the upper oviduct and as the yolk forms and enters the oviduct it passes the sperm and one will attach to the egg as it travel down the oviduct.


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats! Hope that means there is more to come!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow I knew they held onto sperm for a month, but I didn't know that was how it was done. That's awesome! So Nala could have some Simba babies! Has she ever laid before?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

No this is her first clutch, it took awhile for her to accept a mate and thats why it was so sad watching her pace after simba passed.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well as of yesterday there was still 4 eggs and its been 4 eggs for more than 4 days and then i look this morning and there is 5 eggs in that box, i havent really done more than shine a light on the eggs at this point as i cant be sure if she started her incubation between the 16th-18th as she does have to come out for breaks and food, it could be slow incubation, but 2 eggs are a very whitish yellow and the other 3 are a very dark yellow like the color of honey i think. So i will let you know more when she comes out again and im able to do a better observation of the eggs.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck hun, i hope u have lots of lovely fluffy babies x


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

Any updates yet?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

waiting for her to leave the box, i saw a darker orange spot yesterday, and if she would stop laying i would know when to give up, hopefully i will know more today, unless she's laid a new egg. dont give up on your egg just yet, im still hoping that its slow incubation due to mom not being able to sit fully without starving herself.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

I dont think my egg is fertile. Dez hasn't been in the box for about 5 hours now


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you find out the reason why Simba passed away?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

he nicked a major artey in his wing, it was only the size of a grain of rice but caused so much blood loss.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow sorry about simva but contests on te egg


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well its the 24th of april and well if the 5th egg was laid on the 21st like i think as i didnt see it their prior to it maybe the only one, but im now at the point of just waiting for her to stop sitting so that she can go back in the aviary, whether she laid fertile or infertile, is irrelivate at this point in the game, im just happy that it has taken her mind off of loosing simba, im hoping that i can find her a friend for next season but if she doesnt want to thats fine, i have other retired pairs she can enjoy her life with. Thanks for everyones support, if there are any changes i will post it, but i believe it will take a miracle to make those eggs fertile, though what i find confusing is that 2 eggs are really whitish yellow and three were darker in color and have a dark orangish yellow spot at one end, but it hasnt changged in the time she started sitting on the 16-18th, so unless she didnt start sitting til the 20th im totally confused, cause usually by now i would know.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

Have u candled them to see whats happening inside them?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ive been candleing them every day hoping for a difference


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry nwoodrow. thats sad news


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I'm so sad it hasn't worked. He is still sitting on it tho but not all the time so next time he comes out i'm going to candle it again and see if there r any changes.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i only get 1 chance a day to candle as nala is a fulltime sitter, only out to eat, drink and relieve herself, i only see her out once in the morning.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well its the 3rd of april and im still waiting for Nala to abandon the eggs so she can go back with her friends in the aviary, there was no change in the 5 eggs, which is sad, but now i just want her back with her flock and not in a cage by herself sitting on eggs that arent gonna hatch.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about you losing Simba.


----------

